# Radio Room



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

The Radio Room dial has appealed to me for years, so this build was always on the cards.

420 case, with the shine taken off.

2415 movement.

RR dial.

Clean bezel.

Favinov hand set.

Bezel and crown were left bright.







It will be getting some wrist time this week. 

Steve.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

GOOD SHOW! has there ever been a wrist watch with a "radio dial"? vin


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Mine says hello :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve owned this one for a few years...

*Восток Альбатрос (Амфибия, случай)Радиооператор, кал. 2409A 17 КАМНЯ, Сделано в CCCP*

(Vostok Albatross [Amphibia case] Radio Operator, cal.2409A 17 Jewels, Made In USSR)


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@NOTSHARP . You can get the "improved" crown from Meranom if required . :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I love the black and red dial ones. :yes:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Many thanks everyone who has posted on this fascinating thread. The "Radio Room" design is rather intriguing and although it has a slightly odd effect on the eye at first, it is really rather good. I think that the actual position of the arms of the cross, slightly off the vertical and horizontal, is visually unnerving and makes one look again before settling down to appreciate it.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

themysterybidder said:


> I love the black and red dial ones. :yes:


 I knew it reminded me of something, the Bullseye dart board with the numbers on it! :laugh:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> Many thanks everyone who has posted on this fascinating thread. The "Radio Room" design is rather intriguing and although it has a slightly odd effect on the eye at first, it is really rather good. I think that the actual position of the arms of the cross, slightly off the vertical and horizontal, is visually unnerving and makes one look again before settling down to appreciate it.


 interesting. radio room bulkhead clocks are quite collectable. where would a wrist watch - with time bands be used? just for decoration I guess, vin


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

vinn said:


> interesting. radio room bulkhead clocks are quite collectable. where would a wrist watch - with time bands be used? just for decoration I guess, vin


 Radio room operator wandering around the ship, or gone to the loo/head? Needs to be back in time for "distress call listening"?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve owned this one for a few years...
> 
> *Восток Альбатрос (Амфибия, случай)Радиооператор, кал. 2409A 17 КАМНЯ, Сделано в CCCP*
> 
> (Vostok Albatross [Amphibia case] Radio Operator, cal.2409A 17 Jewels, Made In USSR)


 A good few years at that!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> A good few years at that!!


 I can`t remember when I bought it or where from* but it wasn`t new so not quite as long as the document would indicate :tongue:

* was it you? :huh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I can`t remember when I bought it or where from* but it wasn`t new so not quite as long as the document would indicate :tongue:
> 
> * was it you? :huh:


 Yes, must have been 9 or 10 years ago :scared:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Yes, must have been 9 or 10 years ago :scared:


 Your memory has obviously stood the test of time better then mine








Who are you btw ? :huh: :laugh:

Anyway, getting back to the watch it`s still working well & aint going anywhere any time soon :thumbs_up:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I bought this modern 110 cased version when they came out much more wearable for me


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I recall seeing a similar pattern on a watch face celebrating the Battle of Britain, from CW I think. What's the significance of highlighting the first four minutes of each quarter of the hour, anyone know?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> I recall seeing a similar pattern on a watch face celebrating the Battle of Britain, from CW I think. What's the significance of highlighting the first four minutes of each quarter of the hour, anyone know?


 In years gone by, all ships had real radio operators who had to maintain "silent periods" when they wouldn't transmit, instead listening for distress calls on 500kHz and 2182kHz. For this they had a special radio room clock with sectors marked on it.

After the loss of the Titanic, the radio frequency of 500 kHz became an international calling and distress frequency for Morse code maritime communication. For most of its history, the international distress frequency was referred to by its equivalent wavelength, 600 meters, or, using the earlier frequency unit name, 500 kilocycles [per second] or 500 kc.

2182kHz was added later and transmissions on 2182 kHz commonly use single-sideband modulation (SSB) (upper sideband only). However, amplitude modulation (AM) was often used in some parts of the world.

Maritime coastal stations used to maintain 24 hour watches on these frequencies, staffed by highly-skilled radio operators and as a reminder, a ship's radio room clock would have the 500kHz silence periods marked by shading the sectors between h+15 to h+18 and h+45 to h+48 in RED. Similar sectors between h+00 to H+03 and h+30 to h+33 were marked in GREEN, which is the corresponding silence period for 2182 kHz.

Anyone breaking the rules would soon hear "QRT SP" in Morse Code, meaning "STOP SENDING - SILENT PERIOD!"

Note: I should point out, this was shamelessly copied and pasted from relaxer7's comments in another thread :laughing2dw:


----------

